# Everio Media browser problem



## suki8267 (Jan 4, 2011)

After downloading my movies into the media browser...a few days later I went back to burn them to a dvd and now I see a orange circle with an explanation point...and I click on it and it tells me failed importing...help...I don't want to lose the movies!

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

This would appear to be a software, not a hardware issue.

I'm not familiar with that software. If the movies are still viewable, the files themselves are likely OK. In which case, whichever software is giving you the error is having trouble. Either it's configured incorrectly or doesn't support the file types you are trying to "import".


----------



## r13211 (Apr 18, 2011)

Same thing happened to me...a couple of files that used to play in the MediaBrowser gave me the same error. However...they still play with Media Player Classic. I think I know what may have happened...in my case, anyway--the files that don't play in the Everio MB are ones that I RENAMED while in the folder view (NOT in Everio MB!). Seems that seemingly innocent action somehow makes the file incompatible with MB, but it still plays with MP. Does this sound like it could be your problem too?


----------

